# Fragen zu nachträglicher Host-Änderung



## schmidtedv (3. Dez. 2009)

Ich bin in der Situation, das ich mit dem vordefinierten FQDN im Format 78-56-34-12.hosteurope.de so langsam Probleme beim Mailversand kriege, da immer mehr Mailserver diese vorgegebenen IP-Hostnamen blockieren.

Daher möchte ich nun versuchen, den *Hostnamen* nachträglich in der Serverkonfiguration (ISPConfig 2.2.34) auf *www.meinedomain.com* bzw. den *HELO* auf *mail.meinedomain.com* zu ändern (wenn das so geht/erlaubt ist).

In ISPConfig bin ich hingegangen und habe dazu in den Server-Eigenschaften den Host auf *www* und die Domain auf *meinedomain.com* bzw. den Default Ns1 und Default Ns2 auf *www.meinedomain.com* abgeändert. www.meinedomain.com wird zudem auf dem Server von ISPConfig als eigenständige Domain verwaltet.

Dann habe ich den neuen *Reverse-DNS* bei HostEurope eingetragen:
www.meinedomain.com

Daraufhin habe ich manuell auf dem Server (Debian Etch nach HowTo) folgende Dateien angepasst:

-----------------
*etc/hostname:*
www.meinedomain.com
-----------------
*etc/hosts:* 
127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain
12.34.56.78 www.meinedomain.com www (kann hier "www" wegfallen oder ist es hinter www.meinedomain.com nötig?)
-----------------
*etc/resolv.conf:*
nameserver 127.0.0.1
nameserver 80.237.128.144
nameserver 80.237.128.145
-----------------
etc/mailname:
mail.meinedomain.com
-----------------
*etc/bind/pri.56.34.12.in-addr.arpa:*
$TTL 86400
@ IN SOA www.meinedomain.com. hostmaster.meinedomain.com. (
2009112501 ; Seriennummer
28800 ; Refresh, Sekunden
7200 ; Retry, Sekunden
604800 ; Expiry, Sekunden
86400 ) ; Minimum-TTL, Sekunden
NS www.meinedomain.com. ; Primärer DNS-Server
NS www.meinedomain.com. ; Sekundärer DNS-Server
44 PTR meinedomain.com.
-----------------
*etc/bind/pri.meinedomain.com:*
$TTL 86400
@ IN SOA ns.meinedomain.com. postmaster.meinedomain.com. (
2009110601 ; Seriennummer
28800 ; Refresh, Sekunden
7200 ; Retry, Sekunden
604800 ; Expiry, Sekunden
86400 ) ; Minimum-TTL, Sekunden
;
NS ns.meinedomain.com. ; Primärer DNS-Server
NS ns10.schlundtech.de. ; Sekundärer DNS-Server
;
MX 10 mail.meinedomain.com.
meinedomain.com. A 12.34.56.78
mail A 12.34.56.78
ns A 12.34.56.78
www A 12.34.56.78
meinedomain.com. TXT "v=spf1 a mx ~all"
-----------------
*etc/postfix/main.cf:*
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
myhostname = mail.meinedomain.com
myorigin = /etc/mailname
-----------------
*etc/postfix/local-host-names:*
localhost
localhost.mail.meinedomain.com
mail.meinedomain.com
localhost.meinedomain.com
localhost.localdomain
[URL="http://www.meinedomain.commeinedomain.com"]www.meinedomain.com
meinedomain.com[/URL]
-----------------
*/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php:*
$go_info["server"]["server_url"] = http://www.meinedomain.com:81;



Wäre dies alles *richtig* bzw. habe ich keine Datei *übersehen* bzw. verwirft ISPConfig die ein oder andere Änderung mit dem nächsten Neustart???

Für Eure Hilfe vorab schon mal tausend Dank!


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2009)

Du solltest als Server hostnamen immer etwas nehmen, das nicht als webseite angelegt ist. Sonst hat der apache mit dem vhost. Nimm also lieber sowas wie server1.deinedomain.de.

Ändern brauchst Du den Hostnamen nur in:

/etc/hosts
/etc/hostname
/etc/postfix/main.cf
/etc/mailname

und dann rufst Du auf:

/etc/init.d/hostname.sh
/etc/init.d/postfix restart

Danach änderst Du den hostnamen noch in ispconfig in den Server Einstellungen.


----------



## schmidtedv (4. Dez. 2009)

Hm, wenn ich dann also z.B. server.meinedomain.com nehme...

1. Sollte ich hierfür einen A Record in ISPConfig anlegen?
2. Sollte ich den Reverse-DNS auch auf server.meinedomain.com ändern?
3. Kann der mailname bzw. postfix-myhostname dennoch mail.meinedomain.com sein oder sollte es auch hier server.meinedomain.com werden?

Edit: Ich habe nun vps.meinedomain.com genommen und hier auch den Reverse-DNS drauf gelegt. Meinem Verständnis nach brauche ich zudem einen A-Record für vps und habe ihn angelegt. Ich hoffe, das war so richtig?


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2009)

Ja, Du brauchst auch einen A-Record. Sonst könnten externe Server Deinen hostnamen nicht auflösen.


----------



## schmidtedv (8. Dez. 2009)

Ok, danke!!


----------



## schmidtedv (9. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du solltest als Server hostnamen immer etwas nehmen, das nicht als webseite angelegt ist. Sonst hat der apache mit dem vhost. Nimm also lieber sowas wie server1.deinedomain.de.
> 
> Ändern brauchst Du den Hostnamen nur in:
> 
> ...


Ok, da ergibt sich nun doch noch eine Frage bzgl. Courier, Postfix und ISPConfig-Zertifikaten.

Ich habe den CN für imapd.cnf und pop3d.cnf auf den neuen Hostname gesetzt, also vps.mydomain.com. Nehme ich nun mail.mydomain.com als pop und smtp im Mailprog gibt's Zertifikatsfehler, klar. Mit vps.mydomain.com geht's dann super, also soweit schon mal geschafft.

Zudem habe ich die Postfix-Zertifikate neu angelegt, da aber den CN auf den Firmennamen gelegt, da ich annehme, smtpd.crt und cacert.pem brauchen hier nicht die Domain, richtig?

Das ISPConfig-Zertifikat server.crt hab ich dann auch noch neu angelegt, wobei da mittels http zugreife, also egal eigentlich.

Wenn das soweit, hoffentlich, alles richtig ist, wäre nur noch meine Frage, ob ca.crt, ca-bundle.crt, snakeoil-ca-dsa.crt, etc. im Ordner /root/ispconfig/httpd/conf/... auch neu erstellt werden müßten, da in diesen ja auch der alte Hostname aufgeführt ist. Oder sind die hier uninteressant?


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2009)

Die Bundle Zertifikate enthalten meines Wissens nach nicht die Domain und müssen daher auch nicht geändert werden.


----------



## schmidtedv (10. Dez. 2009)

1. Doch, daher ja die Frage (nachdem ich z.B. in ca.crt reingeschaut habe)... 

2. PS: Liege ich richtig mit meiner Annahme mit den Postfix-Zertifikaten bzgl. "Hostname unnötig" oder ist bei denen der Hostname doch in irgendeinem Fall notwendig? Ich nahm an, die verhalten sich wie die normalen Zertifikate bei mir im System (XP) wenn da CA-Zertifikate sind, dann sind die ja auch mit Firmenname statt Hostname. Oder sind smtpd.crt und cacert.pem noch zu was anderem gedacht?


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2009)

Ich würde den hostnamen auch in den postfix Zertifikaten korrigieren.


----------

